# Identify this fish



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I caught this along with some rockfish and blues last night at Sandy Point. This is the first time I ever seen this fish. Can some tell me what it is? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

That there is a little black drum

He would get as large as 100 lbs if he lived a good life


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Black Drum*

he is right small drum they have been starting to show up this time of year


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

The smallish ones are pretty good eating IMO (5 lbs or so).


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

black drum


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

I believe they have to be 16'' to be kept, and 1/day. Please remember to keep that in mind, but that aside nice catch dude! First time seeing/hearing of a black drum being pulled in from SPSP. If you do land a big keeper one day be careful as the larger ones tend to have worms.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

My bad. I had no idea of the legal limit. Now i know. Thanks.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*My 2c*

One day fishing @ Kiptopeke an old man give Me a " wisdom word " IF You don't know the fish ID and the limit size... Put it back.
beter to lost a fish that paid a fine...
I keep with Me a MD fishing Guide I still don't know a LOT of fish ID's.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hamlet said:


> That there is a little black drum
> 
> He would get as large as 100 lbs if he lived a good life


Yep. Good eatin.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I caught one of those(Black Drum) at AI in the surf over the weekend. I thought it was a Sheepshead. It was small too, like the one pictured. A bait shop owner corrected me, and pointed out that sheepies have more of a forked tail, and drum have a straighter shaped tail. Young drum do have the vertical stripes that fade as they get older.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thaimonkee how big were those rockfish you caught? you should post pic of them up and share it with everyone.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Black Drum*

He might be 16";I dont know:redface:.Good Eating;you have to get them big scales off him first before you fillet him.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

If'n that there drum is 16"  then that tape strip he's on top of is at least 4" wide, and those jimmies in the background (based on their distance back from the frame) must be at least 12" point to point  ...good catch, but as was already stated, if you don't know, its better to put it back...thanks for sharing, now just get that 46"


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BigJeff823 said:


> He might be 16";I dont know:redface:.Good Eating;you have to get them big scales off him first before you fillet him.


Its not necessary to scale them .. Just fillet and skin them , Umless you like to eat the skin :--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

A good saying is : "If you dont know , Let it go"


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

OK OK I get the point. Let it go if I dont know what it is. Main reason I kept it was because I had no camera and I wanted to ask you folks what kind of fish it was so I know in the future. No one is perfect. Im sure most of you here have made mistakes too.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

thaimonkee said:


> OK OK I get the point. Let it go if I dont know what it is. Main reason I kept it was because I had no camera and I wanted to ask you folks what kind of fish it was so I know in the future. No one is perfect. Im sure most of you here have made mistakes too.



You should also release those 2 way undersize rockfish you caught, both of your rockfish combined is still isn't legal.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

gpwf20c

Really ? Where did you see them at ?
If thats the case I take back my  

I'd love to hear more opcorn:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

thomas-how is flounder fishing this year?

he is guilty..i'll forgive him.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

gpwf20c said:


> You should also release those 2 way undersize rockfish you caught, both of your rockfish combined is still isn't legal.


crabbing at night is illegal too. But you dont hear me saying anything. Hater will be haters.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

e-mag said:


> thomas-how is flounder fishing this year?
> 
> he is guilty..i'll forgive him.


Thanks E-mag. LOL.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> thomas-how is flounder fishing this year?
> 
> he is guilty..i'll forgive him.


How ya been ? Well Flounder season "CLOSED" in DE yesterday 
I've only been down a few times this year .. Accident busted me up pretty good and just blew the motor on my new Blazer .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

thaimonkee said:


> crabbing at night is illegal too. But you dont hear me saying anything. Hater will be haters.


Its illegal to Crab at night in MD ? Its legal in DE but Clamming is against the law at night ... I just wish those Clamming at night would get caught .. I guess fishcops in DE dont want to walk far ? Sad !


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Didnt the flounder season end in September?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*DE Flounder*

Ended Oct 13th;Thaimonkee;dont wory about the mistake;enjoy the fish;and dont repeat it.That fish you have there is good eatin


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

thaimonkee said:


> Didnt the flounder season end in September?


MD's Flounder season closes 11-22-2010


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

thaimonkee said:


> crabbing at night is illegal too. But you dont hear me saying anything. Hater will be haters.


Wait, so you did or didn't keep a couple undersize stripers?


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't see any stripers in that pic, unless i am blind. Did see two crabbies though


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

ORF Pete said:


> Wait, so you did or didn't keep a couple undersize stripers?


No. Just the drum. why you ask?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

thaimonkee said:


> No. Just the drum. why you ask?


Because 2 people said you did and you didnt deny it


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

shelties1 said:


> I didn't see any stripers in that pic, unless i am blind. Did see two crabbies though


There are 3 Crabs in that pic  Wanna borrow my glasses  J/K


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Only 1 person accused me of doing it. I didnt. I know the limitation on rockfish.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry that they apparently falsely accused you, and thanks for responding.


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

way to badger this guy. I'm sure he's never gonna post anything again when he gets this kind of feedback. I'll be thinking twice now too. I mean, now it's not about the fish he asked about but about some rockfish that were never the point or in the pics. Sure I was weary of the suspiciously undersize slime marks behind the obviously short drum too but he gets it. Sorry dude...check this thing daily cus if someone accuses you of something else out of the blue and you don't deny it we're all just gonna assume your guilty.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Tunafinatic said:


> way to badger this guy. I'm sure he's never gonna post anything again when he gets this kind of feedback. I'll be thinking twice now too. I mean, now it's not about the fish he asked about but about some rockfish that were never the point or in the pics. Sure I was weary of the suspiciously undersize slime marks behind the obviously short drum too but he gets it. Sorry dude...check this thing daily cus if someone accuses you of something else out of the blue and you don't deny it we're all just gonna assume your guilty.


No worries...its an internet forum and alot of people talk trash behind their screens. Im just here to learn more about fishing. Now lets talk fishing again!


----------

